# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Ban Krut

## Dieter

Vor 10 Monaten habe ich eine Gegend entdeckt, die mir so sehr gefiel, dass ich mich dort mit einem Teil meiner Ressourcen festlegen wollte, Ban Krut.

Hier ein kleiner Abschnitt des insgesamt ueber 20 km langen und fast menschenleeren Strandes. In der rechten Bildmitte in der Lagune sieht man Fischerboote duempeln, die dichten Kokoswaelder ziehen sich weit ins Landesinnere.



Eine Szenerie aus diesem Hinterland.





Strandszenen





Demnaechst noch viel mehr Bilder, auch von meinem Resort. Ab 12.1. bin ich wieder vor Ort   ::

----------


## Joseph

Dieter, es gibt mehrere Bahn Krut in Thailand. Ist es der Ort ???????? in der Nähe von Bang Saphan?

Joseph

----------


## Dieter

Joseph, diese Ban Krut ist in der Naehe von Bang Saphan (22 km) und liegt in der Provinz Phrachuap Kiri Khan.

Ca. 380 km von Bangkok, 160 km von Hua Hin. 5 Zuege taeglich ab Hualampong / Bangkok, Fahrzeit ca. 5 Stunden.

----------

Hallo Dieter,

meine Kleine kommt aus Pranburi. Wir werden Dich mal besuchen, wenn wir in THL sind.

René

----------


## Dieter

Gerne Rene, sach halt rechtzeitig Bescheid   ::  .

----------


## walter

schön, schön dieter.
aber was machen deine 60er ohne dich?   ::

----------


## Dieter

Mensch Walter, seit ich hier bin, haben die jedes Heimspiel gewonnen   ::  .

----------


## walter

alte bundesligaweisheit,
die treuesten fans bringen einem verein immer unglück, siehe schalke.

aber schön deine neue gegend. vielspass dort und für uns ein paar fotos.   ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Ban Krut wird wohl eines meiner ersten Reiseziele sein Dieter, liegt ja fast um die Ecke.
Wie darf ich mir denn die Sache mit "deinem Resort" vorstellen?
Hast Du da jetzt einen Full-time-job? Wie gross ist denn die Anlage?

Gruss Alex

----------


## Dieter

Zur Zeit umfasst das Projekt 5 Bungalows der Standardklasse mit A/C, TV, Kuehlschrank, grosses Bad mit Heisswasser und eine schoene Veranda, 2 groessere Bungalows mit Schlafgelegenheit fuer 4 Personen und ausserdem noch eine Beachvilla mit Wohnzimmer, 2 Schlafzimmern und 2 Badern.

Die Preise beginnen bei THB 600,--.

In der Anlage selbstverstaendlich ein hervorragendes Restaurant mit thailaendischer, englisch- und deutschsprachiger Speisekarte.

Es ist das einzige Resort in Ban Krut direkt am Strand, ohne von der Beachroad abgetrennt zu sein.

----------


## Samuianer

> Auf Samui werden 70 Prozent der Immobilien mit unter einer Million Dollar angeboten. Richard Ellis sagt für die Ferieninsel eine steigende Nachfrage nach Häusern zum Preis von 2 bis 3 Millionen Dollar voraus. Die Eröffnung weiterer Luxushotels durch international operierende Konzerne wie W. Conrad, Four Seasons und Park Hyatt wird nach Einschätzung von CBRE die Regionen Phuket, Samui und Phang Nga aufwerten und für Investoren interessanter machen.
> 
> Na ja, wenn mans so sieht, ist ja Ban Krut noch relativ preiswert.
> 
> Ach ja: Quelle : der Farang


Schoenbeterei, oder Marketing-Strategie von CBRE - als waere 1 Mill. US$ kein Geld!   :cool:  sind ja "nur" 33 Mill. Baht, dafuer bekommt Mensch hier auf Samui noch 'n biss's mehr als 'n "Eigenheim"!

Luxurioese Villen mit allem Schnick-Schnack 368.000 US$.....

Four Seasons, Le Meridian sind schon vor Ort... konnte aber bisher nicht herausfinden wie die Belegungszahlen sind.

Four Seasons hat z.B. in einer Ecke von Samui gebaut, die voellig im Abseits liegt, so auch das le Meridien, ob uns das was ueber Grundstueckspreise sagt?

Bauboom ja, aber ob der Immobilienmarkt am boomen ist, das wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Liest sich mir wie der Versuch den total ueberteuerten Markt zu beleben!

Selbst Bangkok hat Schwierigkeiten mit "Oversupply"......Spekulativer Millionen Poker..!

----------

Man muss sich ja nur die Quelle des Berichts anschauen...........

----------


## Dieter

Odd, Du wolltest noch ein paar Bilder von der Beach.











Viel Spass damit   ::  .

----------


## resci

sehr schön dort, 
wenn man zu zweit ist. Als Einzelreisender krieg ich nach mehr als zwei Stunden an menschenleeren Stränden Depressionen.  ::  
Werd aber demnächst auch dort mal vorbeischauen 

resci

----------


## Dieter

Die Braeute musste halt mitbingen, ansonsten gibts ne recht interessante Travellerscene. Mehr unser Alter, aber ab und zu durchaus auch spaltbares Material   :cool:  .

----------


## Dieter

Zum Beispiel sowas.



 ::

----------


## Robert

::

----------


## big_cloud

Wohl ein Schneller Brueter
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schneller_Br%C3%BCter
Hat aber wohl ihre Halbwertszeit schon ueberschritten


Gruesse
der
Lothar aus Lembeck  ::

----------


## Dieter

Endlich mal nen vernuenftigen Beitrag Lodda (bis auf das Geschwaetz mit der Halbwertszeit).

----------


## big_cloud

Joo, Didda 
wo wir grad so schoen dabei sind, Ich spalte am liebsten Haare  ::  


Gruesse
der
Lothar aus Lembeck

----------

> Joo, Didda 
> wo wir grad so schoen dabei sind, Ich spalte am liebsten Haare


Hilft das denn noch   ::  ?

----------


## big_cloud

Bei mir nicht, hab ne Platte  ::

----------


## Dieter

> Joo, Didda 
> wo wir grad so schoen dabei sind, Ich spalte am liebsten Haare  
> 
> 
> Gruesse
> der
> Lothar aus Lembeck


Dann haste nix verpasst, die Kleine is totalrasiert   ::  .

----------


## big_cloud

Nektarine statt Pfirsich
hoert sich lecker an !

Loddar

----------

> Dann haste nix verpasst, die Kleine is totalrasiert   .


Finde Frauen mit Haaren auf der Brust oder an den Beinen ja auch eher abtörnend. Wobei ich bei Perückenträgerinnen auch wieder ein Thema habe, hehe...

----------


## Dieter

Heute bin ich blond?

----------

> Heute bin ich blond?


Hatte bisher eher den Eindruck: In Würde ergraut. Ich arbeite auch dran...

----------

> Am Patong-Strand kostet ein Rai 200 Millionen Baht...


Wenn ich bedenke, noch nicht mal vor 15 Jahren in der besten Beachlage in Patong der Rai 10 Millionen gekostet hatte. Das kam uns schon astronomisch vor, weil wieder ein paar Jahre vorher der Wert nur ein Bruchteil hiervon betrug.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...das erste mal war ich 1980 an Patong,
keine Elektrik, nur vom Generator am Abend.
Die drei Suppenstände mit Kabitstrumpflampe.
Da wollten sie für einen Rai an der Beachroad da wo Heute das Zentrum ist
20 000 Bath. 

Nein, Millionär währe ich Heute nicht,
höchstens meine Ex. 

Mal gut das ich nix locker gemacht habe, damals   ::

----------

> ...das erste mal war ich 1980 an Patong,
> keine Elektrik, nur vom Generator am Abend.
> Die drei Suppenstände mit Kabitstrumpflampe.
> Da wollten sie für einen Rai an der Beachroad da wo Heute das Zentrum ist
> 20 000 Bath. 
> 
> Nein, Millionär währe ich Heute nicht,
> höchstens meine Ex. 
> 
> Mal gut das ich nix locker gemacht habe, damals



Dan könnste du doch heute Unterhalt einfordern, hehehe

Grüße

Volker

----------


## odd

Schöne Pics. Dieter. Meinte jetzt die vom Strand. Auf Weiberbilder stehe ich ned.

Wie fällt eigentlich der Strand ins Wasser ab? Habe mit meinen 5 bzw. 7 jährigen Tochter 2 die noch nicht so dolle schwimmen können.

Fand den Strand am Chamoengbeach (Samui) ideal für Kids. 


Na und die Wellen werden bis Mai auch etwas flacher.

----------


## Samuianer

> Finde Frauen mit Haaren auf der Brust oder an den Beinen ja auch eher abtörnend. ...


Die wollen meist "Frauen" sein, die huebschen Kerlchen....  ::  

@Dieter: Haben die Bungalows 'ne Minibar, Jacuzzi, DVD?

----------


## Dieter

> Wie fällt eigentlich der Strand ins Wasser ab? Habe mit meinen 5 bzw. 7 jährigen Tochter 2 die noch nicht so dolle schwimmen können.


Faellt an den meisten Stellen so flach ab, dass Du nach 20 Metern gerade mal bis zu den Hueften im Wasser stehst.

----------


## odd

> Zitat von odd
> 
> Wie fällt eigentlich der Strand ins Wasser ab? Habe mit meinen 5 bzw. 7 jährigen Tochter 2 die noch nicht so dolle schwimmen können.
> 
> 
> Faellt an den meisten Stellen so flach ab, dass Du nach 20 Metern gerade mal bis zu den Hueften im Wasser stehst.


Das ist optimal, mit meinen 3 Nichtschwimmern.

----------


## Samuianer

Ahoi Dieter,

kanst mal 'ne Karte/Adresse einhaengen, wie Mensch genau dort hin findet ohne 'n Faehrtenleser anmieten zu muessen?

----------


## Dieter

Hi Manfred, verlinken und solche Tricks kann ich nicht. Wenn Du aus Deiner Richtung auf dem Highway 4 Richtung Bangkok unterwegs bist, dann musste nach km 382 (bezieht sich auf die Entfernung von Bangkok) den naechsten moeglichen U-Turn machen und dann einfach wieder ein paar hundert Meter auf dem Highway 4 Richtung Sueden, links raus auf die Frontage Road und links ab am Schild mit der Aufschrift Ban Krut Beach.

Sind dann noch ungefaehr 10 km.

Oder mit dem Zug einfach am Bahnhof Ban Krut aussteigen, meine Mobilnummer waehlen un 5 Minuten warten, dann wirste abgeholt   :cool:  .

Es fahren taeglich 5 Zuege ab Surat Tani die in Ban Krut halten.

----------


## Robert

> Hi Manfred, verlinken und solche Tricks kann ich nicht.


Hat das Resort eine eigene Webseite, vielleich kann ja jemand anders verlinken?

----------


## Dieter

Robert, das is alles in Arbeit, dauert aber noch ein paar Wochen   ::  .

Am 30.03. fahr ich wieder ne Woche runter und mach Fotos, dann bin ich am 06./07.04. wieder in Bangkok, dann in an Krut bis 17.04. und ab 19.04 bis 28.04 in Ko Maak bei Ko Chang. Dann ab 30.04 wieder ne Woche in Ban Krut, da is dann Odd da und dem will als Siamonline Premium V.I.P. den entsprechenden Service persoenlich garantieren.

Danach is die Website dran, wenn ich um den 20.05. aus Honkong zurueck bin.

----------


## guenny

> Robert, das is alles in Arbeit, dauert aber noch ein paar Wochen   .
> 
> .... dann bin ich am 06./07.04. wieder in Bangkok, dann in an Krut bis 17.04. und ......


Und am 10.04.???   ::

----------


## Dieter

Bitte per PN.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Bitte per PN.


HAb ich doch!

----------


## Samuianer

> .... meine Mobilnummer waehlen un 5 Minuten warten, dann wirste abgeholt



Ging halt darum das ich Freunden, die in Pattay wohnen und gerade hier von Kru erzaehlt habe, da die in Hua Hin Zwischenstation machen.... da ich z.Z.t hier auch keine gute Strassenkarte zur Verfuegung habe....wenn ich was Vernuenftiges finde...scick ich dir das...

----------


## Samuianer

Also hier der Link zum BansaphanGuide:http://www.bangsaphanguide.com/ban-krut.htm


und 'ne Webseite Ban Krut: http://www.ban-krut.com/

Vielleicht kannst du dich bei denen erstmal mit einklinken, wenn deine Homepage ferttisch is, dann verlinken!

Und mit "Travelfish" laesst sich auch viel machen, schau da mal rein:
http://www.travelfish.org/location/t..._khan/ban_krut

Fragen? frage....PN oder call me...  :cool:

----------


## Dieter

Danke Manfred, wenns Klump fertig is, schau ich dass ich mich da einklink   ::  .

----------


## Samuianer

> Danke Manfred, wenns Klump fertig is, schau ich dass ich mich da einklink   .


Gern geschehen, keine Ursache!   ::

----------

